# would i t be alright if i got drunk



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

*Getting drunk*​
*what were the effects*

did it make you feel normal while drunk555.56%did it make it worse after (no hangover)222.22%did it make it worse after (hangover)00.00%did it make it worse in general222.22%


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

i havent gotten drunk in 5-6 months, and halloween is coming up and i wanna have fun, i wont get to the point where i have a hangover, and ill stay hydrated and have food in me before i do it, im not doing it becuase im depressed, i just wanna have a fun time with my friends, i have been recovering for the past 3 months, and i dont wanna fuck it up, if its risky, i dont mind not drinking, im fine without getting drunk, but i want to just have a good time, let me know guys


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Dpcantstopus said:


> i havent gotten drunk in 5-6 months, and halloween is coming up and i wanna have fun, i wont get to the point where i have a hangover, and ill stay hydrated and have food in me before i do it, im not doing it becuase im depressed, i just wanna have a fun time with my friends, i have been recovering for the past 3 months, and i dont wanna fuck it up, if its risky, i dont mind not drinking, im fine without getting drunk, but i want to just have a good time, let me know guys


Yeah you'll be fine. Just don't get blackout drunk and don't do drugs. Don't be scared if you feel worse the next day cause that is a possibility it might happen.

I drink every weekend, I just don't get that drunk anymore. I'm happy if I have 2-3 drinks friday and saturday night.


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Yeah you'll be fine. Just don't get blackout drunk and don't do drugs. Don't be scared if you feel worse the next day cause that is a possibility it might happen.
> 
> I drink every weekend, I just don't get that drunk anymore. I'm happy if I have 2-3 drinks friday and saturday night.


but as far as DP goes, how do u feel while you are drunk, and how long does the "bad feeling" last?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Dpcantstopus said:


> but as far as DP goes, how do u feel while you are drunk, and how long does the "bad feeling" last?


You do get a feeling of relief. Sometimes I get anxious at first and then I drink past that point haha. I'm drinking a beer as I'm writing this actually. Drinking will definitely make you feel a little better in a way because it is calming your central nervous system down sort of like a anti-anxiety med, which is why some people self-medicate with alcohol.

I imagine your going out on saturday for halloween so try getting a little bit tipsy tmrw night and see how that goes.

One thing I wouldn't do is mixing alcohol. Stick to hard or beer. I'll feel like crap the next day if I mix. My favourite drink are rum n cokes but to be safe go with beer. It seems that beer for me gives me not bad hangovers.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Honestly, I advise against it.

Drinking causes anxiety, anxiety causes DP.

You may feel fine when you're drunk, but the morning after your DP could get pretty bad. Just my experience.


----------



## Dpcantstopus (Oct 11, 2011)

well i didnt get dp from axiety, i got it from weed, i dont really have any past anxiety, i did when i was younger, but thats when anything can happen, and it was anxiety from thinking about like scary movies and shit, i dont even think it was really anxiety. but ive kind of trained my brain to not want alcohol, and now im like scared to do it


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't drink so I can't say at what point you will be doing more harm than good by getting drunk but I can say one thing's for sure, it won't kill you lol. There is no doubt, as I'm sure people here will tell you, that drinking can make DP/DR a lot worse, but at the same time there is room for indulging yourself a little and paying the price later on (the next morning). We can't live our lives around DP/DR, if we do that we empower our DP/DR and let it rule our lives; so, by all means, get drunk but just know there will very likely be consequences once you sober up.

I agree with Jayd about the self-medication thing, think about it DP/DR has existed for millions of years, we haven't had anti-anxiety meds for more than the last 100 years or so, I reckon a lot of our ancestors who suffered from this drank the problem away.


----------

